# Melbourne Summer 2012



## TimMc (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd like to propose the *Melbourne Summer 2012* Rubik's Cube Tournament.

Date: Feb 25, 2012

Time: 9am to 6pm

Venue: RMIT Cafeteria

Events: 2-5, oh, mgc and mmgc.

Registration: http://www.speedcubing.com.au

Tim.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 24, 2012)

What are the time limits?


----------



## pappas (Jan 24, 2012)

At the moment i don't think I'll go, because I am having another break from cubing. But, by late feb I will probably be cubing again.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 24, 2012)

2x2 30sec
4x4 1min30 cut off
5x5 2min30
oh 45sec
pyr 30sec
mgc, mmgc 5min total for all solves combined

I'll look at setting up Paypal for online registration tonight and approve registration when payment ($10) is confirmed. A refund of $5 will be given if you compete. A full refund will be given if you drop out and inform me by the end of registration on the day. This is to deter people from dropping out without saying (9 last time) and to allow a better schedule to be planned with roles assigned to those willing to help. The change of rego from 10 to 5 to 2 to 5 is to enable us to get better prizes to award at AN2012 and break even on MS2012.

I've 8 Zhan Chi to award but left it as TBA in case we get sponsorship.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Jan 24, 2012)

Might be there, depends on work.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 24, 2012)

Tim, you should leave an option to pay in person, for people who can't use paypal for whatever reason.
Also, roles should be assigned pre-competition like WC2011/MS2010. This allows people who work their butt off to have a rest from duties without feeling bad.
And it also forces others to help out.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 25, 2012)

Competitors, when not competing, must make themselves available for judging.
Competitors, when not competing, must make themselves available for scrambling if they know how.
Dads, when not filming, must make themselves available for judging. (or writing up score sheets for finals?)


----------



## SoLarisAU (Jan 25, 2012)

Sounds good Faz.

I'll work on making a schedule when i got some spear time and i'll keep posting it so people are up to date with it.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 25, 2012)

I disagree with the Dad's part. They should have no such rule. They aren't competing, they aren't taking up competition time, why force them to judge.
You can disqualify a competitor.


----------



## pappas (Jan 25, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> I disagree with the Dad's part. They should have no such rule. They aren't competing, they aren't taking up competition time, why force them to judge.
> You can disqualify a competitor.


 
I'm with Tim. They aren't taking up competition time so they shouldn't be forced to judge.
EDIT: also, if all competitors help out a little, there will be no need to parents to judge etc.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 25, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> I disagree with the Dad's part. They should have no such rule. They aren't competing, they aren't taking up competition time, why force them to judge.
> You can disqualify a competitor.



If fazdad wants to then let him judge. But yeah i don't think all Dads should be forced to judge.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 25, 2012)

TimMc said:


> I'd like to propose the *Melbourne Summer 2012* Rubik's Cube Tournament.
> 
> Date: Feb 25, 2012
> 
> ...



Just my opinion - BLD instead of magic and mmagic  

I'm not going, but I'd like to see the BLD WRs getting broken by Zane or aronpm.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 25, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> I'm not going, but I'd like to see the BLD WRs getting broken by Zane or aronpm.


 
I am 100% not going.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 25, 2012)

aronpm said:


> I am 100% not going.



Why?


----------



## aronpm (Jan 25, 2012)

Because I start university on the 27th of February, and to be completely honest I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars (money that I just don't have) to go to a small competition.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 25, 2012)

could we trial the finals format florian was talking about for aus nats


----------



## TimMc (Jan 25, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Just my opinion - BLD instead of magic and mmagic


 
I could swap them but keep the same 5min total time limit to fit in with the schedule... Bit late this time.

@Tim: I'll consider online registrations with no payment tentatively. So they can pay on the day but the schedule might fail. There wont be lanyards. We'll use name tags.

Tim.


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 25, 2012)

Do we bring our own lanyards and name cards if we have them?


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 25, 2012)

Tim, is the competition surely happening on this date so we can organize flight and hotel accomodations?


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 25, 2012)

About a 50% chance I can go


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 25, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> I disagree with the Dad's part. They should have no such rule. They aren't competing, they aren't taking up competition time, why force them to judge.
> You can disqualify a competitor.


I keep forgetting the smileys around here. I was actually only referring to me...


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Jan 25, 2012)

i really dont think magic should be replaced by BLD. or maybe just have both?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteyKaralis said:


> i really dont think magic should be replaced by BLD. or maybe just have both?



yeah that would work too, since magic and mmagic take up very little time.


----------



## Daryl (Jan 25, 2012)

I think I can't go..


----------



## Dene (Jan 25, 2012)

The events list _will not_ change. If this list does not suit you I'm sure we will hold an event at another stage in the year that will suit you.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 26, 2012)

TimMc said:


> I could swap them but keep the same 5min total time limit to fit in with the schedule... Bit late this time.


 


Dene said:


> The events list _will not_ change. If this list does not suit you I'm sure we will hold an event at another stage in the year that will suit you.



So you _might_ be going and you're saying that the organiser can't change events?


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Jan 26, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> yeah that would work too, since magic and mmagic take up very little time.



yeah exactly right. and because i cant solve BLD. :/ haha


----------



## Dene (Jan 26, 2012)

aronpm said:


> So you _might_ be going and you're saying that the organiser can't change events?


 
You obviously didn't catch on Tim's sarcasm. If you hadn't noticed, I live with the organiser, and as someone that is going to contribute to the organisation of this event, whether I am able to attend or not, I am going to take my usual responsibility of ensuring the event will run smoothly. This means we will do what me and Tim originally discussed, and stick to the current events list. If you think this is myself overruling Tim then you are mistaken.


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 27, 2012)

If we are unable to pay online, will we have to pay any extra on the day or same price?


----------



## Florian (Jan 27, 2012)

Can i pay at a MeetUp?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 27, 2012)

Florian said:


> Can i pay at a MeetUp?


 
Yes, you can give me money.


----------



## Florian (Jan 27, 2012)

And you pay it for me or you just want money?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 27, 2012)

Florian said:


> And you pay it for me or you just want money?



Or maybe he is the one who collects the money.


----------



## pappas (Jan 27, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Or maybe he is the one who collects the money.


 
I'm pretty sure it was a joke. 
@TimMajor I think I might pay at a meetup too. (i use my parents paypal) Of course this is assuming that you are actually are collecting the money.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 27, 2012)

*Collecting payment*
Only myself, Andrea or Josh will be collecting payment on-the-day during registration.

*Payment*
It's AU$5 for competitors to register online or on-the-day. It's free for RMIT students because they're effectively sponsored by RUSU ($5/each). This will go toward printing costs and future prizes.

*Why pay online?*
It's to help us know that you're committing to actually turning up and competing.

Early approved registrations may attract a gift, depending on sponsorship. 

EDIT: Payments may be accepted at meetups if I'm there...


Tim.


----------



## pappas (Jan 27, 2012)

haha, woops. Actually I just remembered I have basketball on that day and I will probably have homework. I won't be going to this comp.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 28, 2012)

why was my registration not approved i payed on my mum's paypal and others have already been approved and i was the third to register

Edit: i'm approved now


----------



## TimMc (Jan 28, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> why was my registration not approved i payed on my mum's paypal and others have already been approved and i was the third to register
> 
> Edit: i'm approved now


 
There might have been a delay with PayPal processing the payment. I manually approve the registration and send confirmation out after PayPal sends me confirmation of payment.

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 31, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> If we are unable to pay online, will we have to pay any extra on the day or same price?


 
In the future we may charge double the amount on-the-day payment compared to online payment. This will obviously be to encourage people to pay online and give us a better idea of who's committed to participating.

There's currently 9 competitors waiting for the registration to be approved. *These registration WILL NOT be approved until they've responded by paying online or sending me an e-mail.*

The idea is to simplify and automate the online registration process so that there's less administration for future organisers and there's a clearer picture of who'll be competing.

*@lanyards:* You'll need to bring your own if you have one. We'll get some name tags (white stickers) for this competition. There may be more lanyards if Seven Towns are happy to donate some. 

Tim.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 1, 2012)

yay i might be able to go


----------



## rock1313 (Feb 1, 2012)

I was going to go but I've decided to wait til Aus nats. Aus nats is more prepared, better time of the year and it goes for 2 days.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 1, 2012)

i think im coming but ill pay on the day


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 1, 2012)

e-mail tim then


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 2, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> e-mail tim then


 
im going to


----------



## Florian (Feb 8, 2012)

Still don't know if i'll have time


----------



## Mal (Feb 8, 2012)

I am not coming I will go to Aus Nats instead.


----------



## andojay (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm planning on having a raffle.
with 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prize

i was wondering what prizes you guys would like?
Keep in mind it a prize it could be given anyone from the ages of 5y/o to 80y/o
Also the retail value of 1st =$50, 2nd=$25 and 3rd=$15

Andrea


----------



## Dene (Feb 12, 2012)

Dene won't be there sorry guys. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Petezorzz (Feb 12, 2012)

My mum doesn't want to take me. Anyone keen to take me?


----------



## Florian (Feb 15, 2012)

I think i should write an E-Mail to Tim now 

@pete you should say where you live


----------



## JasonK (Feb 15, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> My mum doesn't want to take me. Anyone keen to take me?


 
Catch a train? Where do you even live?


----------



## andojay (Feb 15, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> My mum doesn't want to take me. Anyone keen to take me?


 
Take a train with friends?

@Florian, yeh you should do that


----------



## Florian (Feb 15, 2012)

or is it possible that i register this friday? i'll be there for a sec, because luke is a nice guy


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 15, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> My mum doesn't want to take me. Anyone keen to take me?


 
Where do you live? We could pick you up.

Me and my Dad will be there, can't register as I don't have a computer.
I would pay at the meetup but I won't be there.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 16, 2012)

Florian said:


> I think i should write an E-Mail to Tim now
> 
> @pete you should say where you live



@Petezorzz: NO! DON'T SAY WHERE YOU LIVE.... privacy online etc.

Come on guys. Don't ask for details like this on a public forum...

Tim.


----------



## Petezorzz (Feb 17, 2012)

Holy crap... I should of read this thread a few days before registration ended. But I totally forgot. xD
Oh well, I'll miss out on this one


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 17, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> Holy crap... I should of read this thread a few days before registration ended. But I totally forgot. xD
> Oh well, I'll miss out on this one


 
You should be fine if you email Tim.
PM me where you live, if you're Western suburbs I can maybe pick you up.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 19, 2012)

@Peter: Sorry, you live too far away. We can't take you.

@TimMc: Thanks for registering me, can you register my Dad for 3x3 too? :s


----------



## Faz (Feb 23, 2012)

I've got tennis at 10:30, so I'll probably be there at about 12:30 or maybe a bit earlier. Is it ok if I do my 3x3 at lunch? I'll scramble/judge for everything else (not that I don't do that already ).


----------



## TimMc (Feb 23, 2012)

@Faz: Can you make it before OH? >.<

@Tim: Keith added.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Feb 23, 2012)

Depends how long my tennis goes for


----------



## Dene (Feb 23, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Depends how long my tennis goes for


 
You better win in straight sets then  .


Unfortunately I won't be able to attend this competition, but I will be there first thing in the morning to help with set up and registration.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Feb 23, 2012)

Dene said:


> You better win in straight sets then  .


 Another good reason to have short matches is the fact that it will be 37 degrees tomorrow!
Never let it be said that we can do a comp in summer without air-conditioning....


----------



## Dene (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes indeed. Wasn't it Florian thinking it would be 25? That crazy kid is going to learn a lesson in Melbourne weather.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Feb 23, 2012)

Tim Mc - sorry to be pedantic but your venue detail has a link under the word "cafetaria" which is still pointing to the spiritual centre.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Feb 24, 2012)

Do you get to the cafeteria via swanston st?


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 24, 2012)

fazdad said:


> Do you get to the cafeteria via swanston st?


 
Feliks was just here, so he can show you.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 24, 2012)

Is there any inconvenience caused by me arriving at around 9:45?


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 24, 2012)

I should be there between 8:30 and 9:15 wearing long pants and a hoodie despite the heat.  See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 24, 2012)

@Fazdad: Thanks for the note about the venue link. I've updated it. RE: Swanston Street - Yes, that's the easiest way to enter. I.e. From the north-east corner of La Trobe and Swanston Street, continue north along Swanston Street until you pass the green building (Storey Hall), and then enter RMIT via the alley and through the sliding doors. Continue up the stairs and to the left, then turn right up onto the ramp and exit on the left into the cafeteria.

@Zane: Urgh, you'll end up selecting whatever is left over from the gifts (sponsored). I'll be asking competitors that paid online to select a puzzle first (in order of payment received), and then the rest that pay on the day in order of online registration.

Tim.


----------



## sauso (Feb 24, 2012)

i will be there about 9am.  Cya all then.


----------



## Florian (Feb 24, 2012)

new 4x4 pb's
Average of 12: 49.05
Average of 5: 45.14

ShengShou 4x4 FTW!!!

I think i can sleep now


----------



## rubiksarlen (Feb 24, 2012)

I find it funny how magic is 10 min and master magic is only 5 min...


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 24, 2012)

TimMc said:


> @Zane: Urgh, you'll end up selecting whatever is left over from the gifts (sponsored). I'll be asking competitors that paid online to select a puzzle first (in order of payment received), and then the rest that pay on the day in order of online registration.


That's ok.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 25, 2012)

Go Feliks! Go Zane! o/
Now is 12h pm in Melbourne. Is there already some record ?


----------



## Riley (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats faz! 4x4 and 5x5 average world record averages: 34.82 and 57.94.

From here: http://live.cubing.net/MelbourneSummer2012/#7


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome! GO Feliks! Such a fazt 5x5 average :O

I'm still rooting for Cameron on 2x2, however


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 25, 2012)

Riley said:


> Congrats faz! 4x4 and 5x5 average world record averages: 34.82 and 57.94.
> 
> From here: http://live.cubing.net/MelbourneSummer2012/#7


 
Cngratulations to him, that is an awesome achievement! I wonder how low he will go...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 25, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Awesome! GO Feliks! Such a fazt 5x5 average :O
> 
> I'm still rooting for Cameron on 2x2, however


 
Thanks for supporting the US


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 25, 2012)

Mother of God, that's like a 2 second improvement for 5x5 avg! :/ Faz is like soooo awesome, congratulations dude! anyway, am sad that Cameron didn't get any WR. =(
Also, no BLD events?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 25, 2012)

What was Cameron's DNF?


----------



## JasonK (Feb 25, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> What was Cameron's DNF?


 
"Bad" apparently.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Feliks - 13.60 OH avg. Sooo close.


----------



## JHcubing (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey guys I left a new Black DaYan Zhanchi at the comp.
Just wondering if anyone picked one up because I just bought it off Andy today.

Thanks.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Feb 25, 2012)

Faz is busy tonight so new 4x4 5x5 avg WR vids will be probably be up tomorrow. (in about 15-24 hours)


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2012)

Fun comp, didn't do well but oh well, I'm used to it.
Thanks to everyone for helping out and making it run smoothly, when everyone helps out, we can add events/rounds (like today).


----------



## MostEd (Feb 25, 2012)

fazdad said:


> Faz is busy tonight so new 4x4 5x5 avg WR vids will be probably be up tomorrow. (in about 15-24 hours)


 
yay


----------



## JHcubing (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey guys I left a new Black DaYan Zhanchi at the comp.
Just wondering if anyone picked one up because I just bought it off Andy today.

Cheeeeerrssss.


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 25, 2012)

Fun comp

3x3 average was 24.76 (Single 23.25)
Pyra was 7.83 (Single 5.33) in the finals (2nd place) Feels great to finally get sub-8 without failing 

Other events I don't really care about


----------



## ottozing (Feb 25, 2012)

that comp was awesome, i kinda failed 3x3 though =P


----------



## rubiksarlen (Feb 25, 2012)

Faz missed the 2x2 rounds? His name isn't there..

Also, could Feliks please upload the OcR OH avg too? That would be awesome


----------



## Florian (Feb 25, 2012)

OMG i got 14.34 single placing me number 66 in the world


----------



## emrecay (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey everyone. Can somebody give me a rough idea on when the next comps in Melbourne will be held? Thanks


----------



## Dene (Feb 25, 2012)

emrecay said:


> Hey everyone. Can somebody give me a rough idea on when the next comps in Melbourne will be held? Thanks


 
Possibly sometime in April, unless we have one in Sydney. If so, then June/July.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2012)

Dene said:


> Possibly sometime in April, unless we have one in Sydney. If so, then June/July.


 
April 21.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 25, 2012)

@arlen -> faz missing 2x2 -> see his previous posts in this thread (or speedcubing in melbourne)... I'm pretty sure that he said publicly that he'll show up around 12 which is after mgc, mmgc, pyr, and 2x2.

Next melb comp will probably be June...

Tim.


----------



## emrecay (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. Now i just need to practice


----------



## Florian (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm uploading the POV-Video's of Feliks 0:56.65	and 0:56.72


----------



## andojay (Feb 25, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Thanks to everyone for helping out and making it run smoothly, when everyone helps out, we can add events/rounds (like today).


 
Yes (Y) 
Thank you again everyone who helped out making Tim, Josh and Myself stress less 

Congratulations to all the Winners, Raffle Winners, First ever competition cubers (hope you all come back next time) and experienced cubers who competed!


----------



## Florian (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## mullemeckmannen (Feb 25, 2012)

is it florians (your) cube?


----------



## emrecay (Feb 26, 2012)

Does anybody when a WCA profile will be assigned to me


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 26, 2012)

@RCTACameron,
I'm excited to see the videos you upload.
Hope you can upload the full finals vid!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 26, 2012)

@kirt
well done on getting the 8 in the finals


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 26, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> @kirt
> well done on getting the 8 in the finals


 
Thanks Jack =D


----------



## andojay (Feb 26, 2012)

*Photos!*

Photos from the comp are now fully uploaded thanks to our Official Photographer Luke

Just click to go to the Flickr page here.
Reminder if you choose to use these photos please have a link back to Luke's Flickr page or include his name, eg. Photographed by Luke Clarke


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 26, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> @RCTACameron,
> I'm excited to see the videos you upload.
> Hope you can upload the full finals vid!


 
It should be uploaded eventually, but it might take a while. My internet is slow, and the video is 23 minutes long, so I won't start uploading it today. Also, Florian wants to do commentary for it, so that adds a lot of extra downloading and uploading time for me. I will try to upload my 2x2 single tonight, the average isn't really worth it.

Btw I still haven't solved the Dayan cube I got. I had it all done, except for one center oriented incorrectly, so I scrambled it again. Atm I just need to do PLL.

Edit: 




Kirt, if you want I can find the 8s solve and give it to you so you can upload it on your channel, so people don't have to search through the finals video to see it. Also, that way it would be uploaded a lot sooner.

If anyone else wants a video of them from the finals, I can get that too.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 26, 2012)

[quote="RCTACameron]If anyone else wants a video of them from the finals, I can get that too.[/quote]
I'd rather you just deleted all my finals solves


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 26, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Kirt, if you want I can find the 8s solve and give it to you so you can upload it on your channel, so people don't have to search through the finals video to see it. Also, that way it would be uploaded a lot sooner.
> 
> If anyone else wants a video of them from the finals, I can get that too.


 
Nah don't waste time on sending me my 8s video. My mom got it filmed on camera. Maybe in description, time stamps of highlights?

Edit:
Just watched my 8.68 on my laptop. Quality of my camera isn't HD, I can kinda make out the colors.

Edit once again:




-I broke my personal rule about uploading stuff to my YT channel as it chronologically happens. I've been too lazy to upload AusNats, Worlds and Cube Day. Will do so when I finish homework and get bothered lol


----------

